# Joinery Display



## pine47 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking to buy a variety of joinery displays as I want to show my kids real stuff instead of pictures. Please let me know where to buy/order the display. Thanks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome! Do you do woodworking? I don't know where you are going to find a display unless you make it yourself or go to a local woodshop or guild and ask them to make you one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ACP said:


> Welcome! Do you do woodworking? I don't know where you are going to find a display unless you make it yourself or go to a local woodshop or guild and ask them to make you one.


+1. :yes: I agree. To have a complete set of joinery types would be quite a collection. You might want to make a few yourself, and that would be fun to do with your kids.

One of our members (phinds) went to a lot of trouble to make available online an extensive coverage of joints, and joinery methods. Check it out here:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm










 







.


----------

